# British Soldier Missing, Presumed  Captured in A-Stan..



## Crusader74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just been told by a Bud in the BA( British Army) that a member is missing, presumed captured...

If I get any more, I'll post it.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 4, 2011)

Ouch.  Prayers commencing.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 4, 2011)

Taliban say he died in a firefight.
World should know more in a day or so.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 4, 2011)

The soldier from 4SCOTS has been found dead. RIP.


----------



## Servimus (Jul 4, 2011)

RIP


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2011)

Blue Skies. Terrible for him to die, but at least his mates have him and not those animals.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 4, 2011)

RIP


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 4, 2011)

RIP brother


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 4, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 4, 2011)

RIP, The Scots aren't known for being merciful when they are fucked off and I'd say they will be over this.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 4, 2011)

There may be more than meets the eye to this one.  There was no fire fight.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 4, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Servimus (Jul 4, 2011)

Teufel said:


> There may be more than meets the eye to this one. There was no fire fight.


I read that as well...Weird.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear.  RIP.


----------



## Robal2pl (Jul 5, 2011)

Sad news. RIP.


----------

